# YouTube



## Anne (Aug 12, 2013)

A refreshing one...Russian dashcams:

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=TzBInt4zljQ


----------



## That Guy (Aug 13, 2013)

Yes!  There are beautiful, wonderful, lovely people all over this here world of ours.


----------



## JustBonee (Aug 13, 2013)

Looking at that video, I just wonder how many of those would be alive, same situation,  in our streets. ....  I think I know. 
Only the ducks.


----------

